# Cider Brine Recipe for Pork



## chrome smoker (Feb 1, 2011)

[h3]Cider Brine Recipe for Pork[/h3]
This pork brine recipe makes enough for 3 to 4 pounds of pork chops, or country style ribs, or pork steaks, or pork loin...you get the idea!

*INGREDIENTS*
 

1 quart apple cider
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
2 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons kosher salt
2 teaspoons fresh thyme
2 teaspoon fresh basil
1/2 teaspoon white pepper
Stir all ingredients together until sugar is completely dissolved. After marinating pork for 4 to 6 hours, remove and drain well.

The brined pork can now go to either the grill or the smoker.

If you're grilling, cook over medium-high direct heat for just long enough on each side to give the meat a bit of brown crust, then transfer to the cool part of the grill and cook with indirect heat until done.

Would you prefer your _apple cider brine_ pork smoked? (I know I would!) Hickory, apple and cherry wood make for some great smoke flavor here. Keep your smoker at 225-250 degrees.

If it's thick pork chops or a nice pork loin you're doing, bring the internal temp just up to 155 degrees - a nice medium level of doneness


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like a great recipe.. I will have to give it a try for sure!


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 1, 2011)

Yummie!

 Craig


----------



## les3176 (Feb 1, 2011)

Copy that houston...we read you loud and clear!!!


----------



## chrome smoker (Feb 1, 2011)

Found it online..... Haven't tried it myself but thought I'd share it


----------

